# Potty Training Progress



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

There are several of us in the process of house training our pups. I am curious each day wondering what progress the rest of you made that day. Can we keep an ongoing report of our furbabies progress. Each evening we can simply post the number of accidents and that way we can suport one another while charting our own progress. 

Yesterday Izzy had:

1 pee accident
2 poo accidents


Today Izzy had:

0 pee accidents
2 poo accidents


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

It sounds like Izzy is doing wonderfully! I think the poo is the hardest for us, too.

As a matter of fact, last night Phoebe for the FIRST time actually made an effort to find her pad!







I was soooo happy. And we had no accidents for the first day.

She is 4 months old though, a little older, but the one trainer I spoke to said that it takes about two weeks for them to start showing their true colors. Maybe its getting easier because we've had two weeks of training in the new home. 

Today however, already, and I dont know how she does it, but she went right next to me in the livingroom. Then brought me a piece. GROSS!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw







Lucy's turning 5 months old on the 9th, but she's still not fully trained. Let's see..

Yesterday- 

-1 poo
-0 pee

Today-

-0 poo
-0 pee

Wonder how long this is gonna keep up...

Btw, Izzy's adorable


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 5 2005, 10:13 AM
> *Today however, already, and I dont know how she does it, but she went right next to me in the livingroom. Then brought me a piece.  GROSS!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40176*


[/QUOTE]









YUCK!







Another "Good thing they're cute!" moment!!!!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks. 

Great job you did yesterday Phoebe!







I'm sure she thought she was bringing it to you to save you the trouble of picking it up with a tissue. She's probably seen you do that. Who knows how their little minds work.

Wow, Lucy's doing really well. I wonder how long they can go with no accidents to be considered 'house broken'? I can't wait for that day. Tomorrow will be one week that we've allowed Izzy out of her playpen and into a gated area with occasional full run of the house under supervision.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

today Izzy had:

1 poo accident
1 pee accident

Jeesh. How did Izzy's little friends do today?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll be sooo grateful once she's housebroken









Yesterday- 

1 pee
0 poo

Today-

0 pee
0 poo

She's getting better!! How are all of yours?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Today Izzy had:

1 poo accident
0 pee accident

She's at the point that if I take her to a pee pad and say Go Pee she will squat and pee, even if it's a drop or two. Also she thinks that just because her front feet are on the pee pad that she's peeing on the pee pad. In reality she's peeing all over the floor beside the pee pad with just her front feet on the pee pad. Any ideas? Will she outgrow this?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 7 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Today Izzy had:
> 
> 1 poo accident
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is why I put my wee pads in one of the dog litter boxes. A cat litter box works too-but at first Brink wouldn't use that, just the dog one b/c it was flatter or something. He occasionally would pee off of it, but mostly walk while pooing.







This solved both those probs instantly.







Then if there IS a leak or something with your wee pad, it goes in the box, not on your floor. A little bleach, and it is like new again!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 7 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Today Izzy had:
> 
> 1 poo accident
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My Holli always put her two front paws in the grass, and then would pee on the sidewalk. I have heard for going on pads that people get frames of sorts for the pad, and that works for them. Just getting their little feet to "stay in the lines" I guess. The litter box is the same idea I think.

As for accidents already today --- 
2 pee
0 poo

yesterday
0 pee 
1 disappearing poo (she is so gross). 


I wonder if I should just not start her outside already. I really want her to know that in an emergency she has the pad to use but some say its easier to train to go outside. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse is doing great, she no longer has pee pads in the house. Her's are on the back porch. She is watched like a hawk when she is loose in the house (remember, we're the ones that got the new carpeting BEFORE the puppy, what fools)

Today, however, we are having some problems. She was back visiting her 4 legged Momma and her one of her littermates over the weekend as we were out of town. She obviously did NOT get the supervision she gets at home. Joe emailed me to let me know that 2 times already today, she just popped a squat and peed in the kitchen. He is ticked off to no end right now. She came back with the crusties on her little face from her tearing, she had NOT been brushed at ALL (we won't even go into teeth brushing) and we could feel the spine on her little back. If our scale is anywhere correct, she lost a whole pound. Joe said she ate like a hog this morning to the point that she threw up! That leads me to believe she was NOT eating, or never got to get to her food from the other dogs. I was, and still am, p---ed off for sure. NEVER AGAIN, I am looking for a reliable pet sitter to come to the house in April, we have to fly to Chicago for a family wedding. I am so mad today I can hardly do anything...... :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: Sorry, just had to get that off my chest......


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

For some reason ever since Ruby got spayed-2 weeks ago







she's not using her pad anymore....... do you think she's still upset? I can't even imagine whats going on....we are starting all over with her....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We aren't using the pads. Our pup goes outside to potty. She's doing great. She now barks to be let out and she hasn't had an accident for about two weeks...not counting the few days after her spay.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 7 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Sisse is doing great, she no longer has pee pads in the house.  Her's are on the back porch.  She is watched like a hawk when she is loose in the house (remember, we're the ones that got the new carpeting BEFORE the puppy, what fools)
> 
> Today, however, we are having some problems.  She was back visiting her 4 legged Momma and her one of her littermates over the weekend as we were out of town.  She obviously did NOT get the supervision she gets at home.  Joe emailed me to let me know that 2 times already today, she just popped a squat and peed in the kitchen.  He is ticked off to no end right now.  She came back with the crusties on her little face from her tearing, she had NOT been brushed at ALL (we won't even go into teeth brushing) and we could feel the spine on her little back.  If our scale is anywhere correct, she lost a whole pound.  Joe said she ate like a hog this morning to the point that she threw up!  That leads me to believe she was NOT eating, or never got to get to her food from the other dogs.  I was, and still am, p---ed off for sure.  NEVER AGAIN, I am looking for a reliable pet sitter to come to the house in April, we have to fly to Chicago for a family wedding.  I am so mad today I can hardly do anything...... :new_Eyecrazy:  :new_Eyecrazy: Sorry, just had to get that off my chest......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40772*


[/QUOTE]


How awful for ya'll!!!!







So this was her breeder's house she stayed at?







Maybe I missed somthing and I am just confused...







I can't believe she didn't get taken care of any better than that!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 7 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Sisse is doing great, she no longer has pee pads in the house.  Her's are on the back porch.  She is watched like a hawk when she is loose in the house (remember, we're the ones that got the new carpeting BEFORE the puppy, what fools)
> 
> Today, however, we are having some problems.  She was back visiting her 4 legged Momma and her one of her littermates over the weekend as we were out of town.  She obviously did NOT get the supervision she gets at home.  Joe emailed me to let me know that 2 times already today, she just popped a squat and peed in the kitchen.  He is ticked off to no end right now.  She came back with the crusties on her little face from her tearing, she had NOT been brushed at ALL (we won't even go into teeth brushing) and we could feel the spine on her little back.  If our scale is anywhere correct, she lost a whole pound.  Joe said she ate like a hog this morning to the point that she threw up!  That leads me to believe she was NOT eating, or never got to get to her food from the other dogs.  I was, and still am, p---ed off for sure.  NEVER AGAIN, I am looking for a reliable pet sitter to come to the house in April, we have to fly to Chicago for a family wedding.  I am so mad today I can hardly do anything...... :new_Eyecrazy:  :new_Eyecrazy: Sorry, just had to get that off my chest......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40772*


[/QUOTE]
Oh no, the poor thing. Definitely look into a pet sitter next time. I hope she gets lots of extra treats today!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww poor baby-I would be SO UPSET too-I hope you let them know-I can see maybe your baby losing weight-sometimes they miss us so much they can't eat...but the other? Theres no excuse for that!! Hugs and kisses to Sisse.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

The good news is she weighed in at 4.5 lbs last Thursday at the Vet, as Lady's Mom said she is going to be at "plus size" girl. She had that weight to fall back on. The latest email from Joe was that he had given her only a spoonful of food at a time so she didn't scarf it down and puke again. She is full now and sleeping.....







We'll deal with a bath later on this afternoon when I get home....


----------



## jaker (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 7 2005, 10:09 AM
> *We aren't using the pads.  Our pup goes outside to potty.  She's doing great.  She now barks to be let out and she hasn't had an accident for about two weeks...not counting the few days after her spay.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40795*


[/QUOTE]
We don't use pads either. Nibbles goes outside too. Funny thing is I'm more paranoid of the pee accidents vs. the poops. He is right on schedule and I know when he has to go poop every day (first thing in the morning and around 4:00 in the afternoon). I can say he's doing great because I watch him like a hawk. He did however run outside his doggy door yesterday to go potty. I was so proud of him.

When can we relax a little and let them roam the house without watching or leashing them to us?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Poor Sisse! No wonder you're frustrated and upset. The good news is that she will never have to go through that again! Poor baby.

I thought we were going to have our first successful day today but at 10 p.m. Izzy peed on the floor. Grrrr.

Today:
1 pee accident
0 poo accident


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

aww no Izzy







last night I thought we were doing well too for the day (one accident). The idea for the other pads seems to be working and she made it twice to the one in the livingroom. But then, out of the BLUE she just went *under* the coffee table and squatted!!!!

So yesterday

2 pee
1 poo sandwich

but I will say that she 'goes' at least 6-8 times pee and 4 times poo a day, so we are making it about 75% of the time. Does that close to Izzy? Mind you, Phoebe is a month older


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Nicole I read your whole thread.

I know its going to take some time but even leashed, there is no way I could have stopped the under the table pee last night. I have no idea what that was all about.







And that was within a 1 hour window where she had peed twice on the paper and not 30 minutes later was peeing on the floor under the table. 

I am going to try it though. I also think that the crate is going to have to get more involved, but I hate that thought. I didn't get her so she could spend 22 hours a day in a crate







As it is she is in there all night, and 6-7 hours usually during the day while we are at work. And if we do go somewhere for short periods. At night since I feel guilty I am not home all day, I like to let her out and enjoy herself









This is so hard. Other than this she is such a happy well adjusted little girl.







Oh besides eating her poop.







She will go behind one of the sofas and it doesnt take one full minute, by the time I get off my butt to go look at what she is doing she already is having a buffet!







That is where the leash is going to come in handy. 

@!$%@#@

Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think one thing that really helped us with training (or should I say is helping us) has been the play yard. We purchased a wire play yard with mat that our puppy is in for most of the day. She freely goes into and out of her cabana, except for a couple of hours of nap time in the afternoon, and bedtime at 8:00 p.m. She rarely has an accident in her gazeebo (the kids named the play yard...the cabana sits inside the gazeebo). She also has times when she is allowed to play in the kitchen with us, and during the day, she's with me while I run errands, or sits on my lap while I'm working at my desk. 

I know it's hard when they are very young, but it doesn't last that long. I used to think my kids were going to be in diapers forever....and now, I can hardly remember what it was like to change a messy poopy, onsie, pj's and crib sheet at 4:00 am. Your puppies will get it soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 8 2005, 01:28 PM
> *This is so hard.  Other than this she is such a happy well adjusted little girl.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I feel SO blessed that Brink has never eaten his own poo! (He did get hold of some cats' before we blocked off that room!







)
I fust think that would take some joy out of the kisses....







I feel for ya! That habit would drive me crazy!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend trying to crate train. Some dogs seem to do fine with the crate and some don't. Lexi LOVES her crate! She goes in it when she is tired and wants to be left alone. I'm planning on getting my 2nd dog his/her own crate.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 8 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Just my two cents about the crate...Wally doesn't mind his crate and Toby HATES it!  We tried to introduce Toby to his crate in a positive way and he would have nothing to do with it.  Trust me, we tried!  He would also pee in his crate (we bought the smallest one possible--I think it is actually for a cat) so then I would end up cleaning the crate and giving him a bath.  He would also poop right in the cage and sit in it!  EWWWWW!
> 
> To make a loooooonnnnnnngggggg story short, I put him in his crate one day while I went somewhere and when I came back, he had cried the whole time I was gone (his face was soaking wet--maybe it was saliva) and he had tried so hard to get out of the crate that he kept putting his nose in the little bars and ripped his nose up and it was bleeding everywhere! (to this day, and that was over 9 months ago, his nose is still pink in that area
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awww. Poor Toby!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy ate her poop one time, she tasted it like it was a juicy morsel to try. My DH and I both shrieked like idiots and whether or not that had anything to do with it, she never attempted to eat it again. I feel your angst. Phoebe's mommy. I'd say that Izzy is 80% housebroken. She has free run of the house. Last year we removed all interior walls upstairs and made one big open great room, kitchen and office/scrapbooking area so it's all one room basically. Izzy is free when we are home which is most of the time. She will stop playing and race to the pee pad and squat and then race back to her toy. She did the exact same thing tonight. It was looking like it was going to be an accident free day and at 11 p.m. she pooped on the floor... in a spot she's never gone at before.







We just can't seem to get that Accident Free Day sticker award.

So today was:

0 pee accident
1 poo accident


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awwww Izzy girl







she was so close! 

Phoebe is going to get the sticker for her forehead for yesterday. No accidents!







This was partially because we weren't hanging out at home in the evening, so she was being held. We went to the vets, who also recommended the leash but thats another story. So yesterday...

0 pee
0 poo

yay! After the vet I just sat there at the pad in the kitchen until she went. Our sole purpose of being in there was to poo. I'd let her get distracted for a few seconds, then put her on the pad and tell her to go. repeatedly. I am a bit confused as to why she knows to go on the pad when I have her in the kitchen, but she still does not make an effort to find the pad like little Izzy, if we are anywhere else in the house


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yay Phoebe!!! Way to go!!







She gets her first No Accident Today sticker!! 









This morning Izzy dragged her pee pad over under the coffee table. I was watching her and it took her about half an hour. After she got it under the coffee table, she went around in circles and pooped on the pee pad! ?????? What goes through their little minds?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

*We did it, we did it!!*  

Today was Izzy's first No Accident Today day.














I kept a close watch on her this evening because that was when she was having her accident. I'm so happy. She had free run of the house today too, except for when we went away for an hour and then she was in her gated community. Whew. Finally we had one day accident free. There is hope.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay!!! Way to go Izzy!!!! First no accident sticker day!!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

*sigh*
She's already lost her chances of a sticker today. She peed beside the desk. Dern dog.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww bummer







so frustrating I know









Yesterday we had no accidents, but we were not happy campers (well miss phoebe wasnt). I seriously did not let her alone at all. She was struggling to get out of my lap at one point. The only time she had any free run, was immediately after she went both 1 and 2, and then it was just for a few minutes. Maybe she will start to understand the connection between free and pee, I dont know.

The vet said a rule of thumb is 1 hour for every month old they are- which would be 4, but I know phoebe will go after about 2-3 even. Problem is that if I'm telling her to go she looks at me like I grew a second head. Last night at one point I finally said thats it, and left her alone in her gated community for about 10 minutes and when I got back she had peed on the pad. I got all excited and gave her a treat and said good pee, blah blah blah. she was happy but I dont know if she made the connection.

It is not easy and I know shes not lovin it but my supply of natures miracle is not dwindling as much for one thing. I limit her play to when I say its ok, but its so much less time she has this way for play, which I feel bad for









Dont worry. We need to think positive. We will get there! Izzy is a month behind us and I think shes doing way better for her age!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

First off, yayyyyyyy for the no-accident day!!


















> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 10 2005, 01:11 PM
> *How are the rest of you doing?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41847*


[/QUOTE]

Lucy's been a good little chiquita so far today. She actually made her way to the weewee pad area on her own and pooped, which was kind of a shock since she's been so adverse to them lately. She definitely got a treat for that one!







No accidents today.. but she hasn't gone pee yet, which makes me a little suspicious. She's been out twice today, so maybe we missed her going because we haven't seen any puddles









Good luck to all of you and your puppies today


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay for Lucy!!







I'm sure she had to pee at some point already, dont you think? Hopefully it was outside


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!! Popped a squat right in the kitchen again......Joe is on "hawking" duty, he won't take his eyes off her today!! We have taken 1 step forward and then after her being gone away from us last weekend, we've taken 2 steps back........


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 10 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Yay for Lucy!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YAAAAAAY SHE WENT OUTSIDE!





















We walked outside and immediately she squatted and peed  Right on the pavement...lovely. But whatever, it wasn't on the carpet or the tile, so I was thrilled. 

How's Phoebe doing today?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

So far today we just had our morning special, which usually goes off without a hitch. BF goes home at 3 and lets her out, but today he is working late so he could only run in and then out. he called to say she wasnt peeing for him in 15 minutes and he had to leave









She is going to have to hold it until 6 now- and its puppy class tonight so who knows what will happen there.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

UGH!!!! I knew that two day streak was pushing it










It started with a number two accident while leaving class last night. What could I do? She had to poo









Then for some reason she went onto this one blanket that we have for her under my end table and squatted. This is shortly after she emptied herself on the pad so I dont know if that was due to having to go or wanting to put her mark on it. So, I removed the blanket.

Then, we were in the bedroom (and she has used the pad there before), was sniffing like she had to go, so I put her on the pad and she walked 4 feet away and squatted!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
















How was everyone elses day?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We actually had one complete pee/poo free day !!














Joe was on her every minute yesterday!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 11 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Then, we were in the bedroom (and she has used the pad there before), was sniffing like she had to go, so I put her on the pad and she walked 4 feet away and squatted!!!!  :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHA they just have to do exactly the wrong thing..









Lucy was good this morning, peed and pooed on her morning walk down to the end of the driveway :lol: She got dropped off at the groomer at 10:30 soo.. I'm hoping she used the pad we sent with her


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY SISSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

YAY!!! Sticker for SISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

NO ACCIDENTS TODAY!!
















Yay my good little girl had a perfect day







Soo happy, she hadn't been doing as well but.. she was today!









How did your babies do??


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations Sisse! Enjoy your sticker.

Izzy had another day Accident free. It wasn't two in a row but hey, I'll take it. We had lots of company today, lots of little kids running around here so she was in her gated community for a long time for her own protection. She made up for it tonight by running her little butt off around the rest of the house.

Day Two Sticker for Izzy, please.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Keeko is 13 weeks today and we have been very lucky never had a poo inside ever. From day one (9wks old) he took himself outside .. down steps and ran behind the boat to poo. Its something he must have learnt with his doggy mum before we got him







As far as doing a pee he hasnt had an accident for about a week and then generally when my partner is looking after him. Guys dont watch them like their mums. ( he gets distracted with the pc and forgets) He piddles just about on command now and generally with in 5 seconds of being put on the lawn. I always carry him outside to go. But first thing in the morning when his crate is opened up he will beat us to the main door and go straight outside for his piddle and poo. We do watch him like a hawk tho. I trained my last dog with the umbilical cord way but Keeko refuses to walk on it so thats not a solution this time. 
We are also very lucky in that he is a sleepy puppy and sits quite happy beside us in his basket during the day time. Hehehe kinda like a wee toy, altho I notice he is starting to wake up a bit now. I finally might be able to do some normal training with him.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like Keeko's doing very well!









You got him young - if you don't mind me asking, was he from a breeder or a pet store? My Lucy was like 13-14 weeks when I got her







Just wondering.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I trained my last dog with the umbilical cord way[/B]


I don't think I've ever heard of this way. Do you mind explaining it?

Yay for Keeko, good going outside!!








So far, so good today for Izzy.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Random guess for umbilical cord way -

Dog is with you, on a leash, at all times? Haha I'm gonna be like







if that's right.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Umbillical Cord... Yep thats right on the leash at all times hes not in his crate. Works wonders for training but can be a tie.. LOL no pun intended. 

Mmmmm he was young when we got him. Umm dont think you would call it a breeder that we got him from but a lovely family that had a year old pap girl and 11 year old ex stud dog that they also had. Both dogs were accidently let outside at the same time. A mad dash was made to stop them from mating but it was too late.. LOL and the rest is history. 2 dear wee boys in the litter.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh and so you have both hands free all the time when you are umbilical training the lead is attached to you with a clip. I always had to wear something with belt loops while doing that.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How was the weekend folks?

I just want to say that Miss Phoebe was such a good girl this weekend. Up until she pee'd on the bed last night. Totally BFs fault!!!! 

she had 1 poo accident all weekend, but she was close to the pad. Bad news is she picked it up and ran with it when I said, "drop it!"









The good news is that this morning I had her in the bedroom and she started doing the "sniffy thing" and I said 'Phoebe, wheres the paper?" and she walked right over to the paper!! Didnt pee, but at least she knows what the paper means when I say that!

Oh and I am trying a new name. I think everyone I know is about to kill me. She just looks so much like an Olivia! But it took this long to figure that out so we might not do the change. 

Hope you all had good weekends!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 14 2005, 01:18 PM
> *How was the weekend folks?
> 
> She just looks so much like an Olivia!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43123*


[/QUOTE]
I absoulutly LOVE that name.I say go for it!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

I love both names as well







Does she know her name now tho and will it confuse her to change it.
A friend of mine in the South Island had a wee maltese called Fritz but was sadly killed after being run over by a truck, but now she has a little 3 month old Bichon called Phoebe and every time I hear the name I think of my friend.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw Olivia's a very cute name







I say go for that one - although my absolute favorite name for her was Halle


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I like Olivia and Phoebe. I think if you name her Olivia, she might eventually become Liv or Livy.

Today was Izzy's worst day ever. 
She had:

2 poo accidents
1 pee accident

Argghhh. It's been a very stressful day around here today, no wonder poor Izzy had accidents.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

awwwww poor Izzybella its hard to look cute and remember to go potty as well.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh no poor Izzy







well I'm sure the stress has alot to do with it. I hope it gets better for you all soon!

is everyone sick of this thread yet??










yesterday I believe was a no accident day for us. BUT WE FOUND SPOTS UNDER THE BATHROOM RUG!!!! I dont know how or when she did this. It could have been before we started the really serious training last week. She would sometimes go in there and chew at the rug and bark and play with it. I never had any idea she was peeing on it. My Holli did this. I think they think anything in the shape of a pad is OK to pee... grrrr

This morning she started to go and was NOT on a pad. I picked her up and put her on it but she knows where to go and she knew I was right there









ah well. good luck everyone else!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

So far today we are having a no accident day. Knock on wood, Izzy isn't in bed yet. Most days she will have at least one, usually only one, accident. No rhyme or reason. No indicators, just random accidents. She's so smart and so gosh darn well behaved, I'm having a hard time figuring it out. 

How did Izzy's peers do today?

We use the pee pads on the floor for Izzy. Someone recommended getting the frame for it because Izzy often will have her front on the pee pad but she's whizzing out the back onto the floor, not realizing that her butt isn't always where her front feet are. I priced those frame things and they were $15 and I didn't even know if it would help so I came up with an alternative and I love it. I took a lid off one of our 24x24 inch rubbermaid containers. The lid is the perfect height and the pee pad fits right into it. It's like a litter box without the high sides. Izzy hops right in and no more accidents happening _behind her back_.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

hmm thats a great idea. We have 3 pads all over the house still though, and she doesnt miss on the pee, she misses more on the poo because she will start and then take a few steps.

Last night was bad. I think Phoebe\Olivia must have peed like 5 times in a short time and 2 of them were right in front of me and not on the pad







I worry that she doesnt feel well or something, thats just not like her, but she seems fine otherwise. Just got home from a party and she went on the pad, not 30 minutes later she went on the rug in my hallway









Izzy is such a big girl already. I know she is younger so you are weeks ahead of us! It sounds to me like you are doing great!

How is everyone else?

I feel like such a jerk over this name thing but I will keep everyone posted when I'm sure of what we are doing here


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol: I'm just now getting used to Phoebe!!!

Lucy did well today







No accidents.. I think she's about 85% potty trained. Still has the random poo in the living room from time to time, but nothing excessive. She's been getting more consistent, so that's a good thing.

My goal is to have her completely trained by six months (April 9th)







Not sureeeee if that will work but its nice to hope..


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse has had an ENTIRE week, accident free!! We must be doing our job!! She is now going to the patio door and sitting there crying to get out. Her pee pads are on the back porch!! No more indoor pads.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow SISSE gets a headband full of stickers!!!!

We had two accidents yesterday. One I did not see but smelled the evidence on her breath (SICKO), and the other I did not step in until just before bed (pee). I think after removing the bathroom pad (my RUG), she lost a favorite spot so we are starting over









The leash thing did not work because I would trip on her and felt the risk of hurting her was too great. But we do keep a better eye on her but she will run somtimes. if a door isnt closed, shes in and peeing by the time we are even down the hall to retrieve her. why does she do that when she knows we dont stop her if shes on the right place







$#^@%#^@#


One progress we have made is no more peeing on the bed!









We gave in and bring her to bed now so I think she knows she sleeps there so no more accidents. She happened to wake me up at 2am to go last night so I know she gets it much better now yay. BUT if the 2am continues, she will be in the crate on weeknights.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

*cry*

Looks like I spoke too soon. at 5 this morning we were changing bedding







I usually dont get up until 8 so that is like the middle of the night for me








Anyway looks like little Miss Phoebe is back in the crate tonight







which I think is harder for me than it is her. Anywhere else is bad enough but the bed just cant happen. I am really sad. I love having her there.

Ok and as for the rest of it. My new trainer told me to put a chart together and write down every time she does her business and where. I started that on Monday. Its to chart a pattern if possible, so I know when I should be taking her to the pad. I put a * next to the accidents so now I know for certain we have had FOUR ACCIDENTS IN TWO DAYS and I thought we were doing so well







why









Just right this moment she is now in her gated community because she was not 3 feet from me, just over one hour from last pee, and squatted on the livingroom rug while I watched her. 

Anyone else want these stickers? I have no use for them







can I get a violin here


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw poor Phoebeslasholivia







Hope she gets back to normal with the number ones and number twos. :lol: 

Luuucy has been a mess today - she'll just start peeing w/o warning, but I guess I should cut her some slack cuz she had SURGERY and all







She hasn't pooed since Monday morning though







However, I do remember Dixie's momma saying something about Dixie being non-pooing sooooo I'm not too worried yet.

How's Izzy today?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm afraid that Izzy has no use for those stickers either. Wah! The last two days she did so badly. She will pee on the pee pad fine, an hour later she will poo on the floor, two hours later she pees on the floor and an hour later will poo on the pee pad. There is no rhyme or reason. I'm going to chart her potty when and wheres, that's a good idea. 

I'm so proud of Sisse! What a good girl. How did you do it? Give us advice from Sisse. She needs to email Izzy. Right now Izzy is doing the Izzy500 around the couch and island as though she has no cares in the world. Doesn't she know her mommy has good Berber white carpet??!! Doesn't she care?!!

I was talking to a fellow dog owner and she said "It takes, what, about two weeks to housebreak?" Ummm, not here, we're on week three. I wish I would have left her in the playpen. As it is, Izzy spends half her day in her gated community anymore.

Big ol' sigh.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Izzy, this is Sisse Louise writing to you. I want you to know that you are one lucky dog getting to go wherever you want to......Mom and Dad take me out to my pee pad and if I don't pee, I end up right back in my stinking Casita......then if I DO pee, they'll play with me, but they are ALWAYS hauling me back out to that old pee pad.....I just hate it so much, sometimes I just sit down on it and do NOTHING. But, come to think of it, if I do that I end up back in that Casita again!!!

I really hate it that they never take their eyes off of me....Mom tells everyone "oh, we're so lucky, she's doing so well with her pee pads", but what she doesn't realize is that I HAVE THEM TRAINED REALLY GOOD!! It's pretty funny to watch them jump up off the couch and run over to me saying "Sisse, want to potty?", they look pretty stupid sometimes......every now and then I REALLY freak them out and I actually go to the door and whine to go out to that stupid pad!! It's a riot watching them jump and down yelling "good potty Sisse, good job", I even get treats when I do that.....hummmmm, maybe it's a GOOD idea to go to that door all the time, just think of all the great treats I'd get.....Anyway Lizzy, give it a try, it works for me, and besides, when I use that old pee pad, I don't have to stay in that stinking Casita!! Try it and let me know what kind of treats your getting, maybe I'll come to your house!!!

Love, Sisse


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

hahahahaHA. I just read that out loud to Izzy. However, she was busy biting my thumb and shirt buttons to pay attention. Or at least she acted as though she wasn't listening.

So far today, no accidents. We have kept a more diligent watch on her today. We had company and as we were all saying goodbye, I happened to glance at Izzy and she was pooping on her pee pad. Yay. We just found out today that Izzy goes nuts over Vanilla Wafers so of course that is her new treat for using the pee pad. They will be her special pee pad only treats.

Casita or not, Sisse is doing wonderful. She's a great inspirational speaker too!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

See Izzy, I TOLD you that you'd get the good treats if you use that stupid old pee pad!! Hummmmm, Vanilla wafers.....sounds pretty good, I'll have to ask Mom about those.... Sisse Louise....

From Sisse's Momma......GREAT JOB IZZY!! Good Potty!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy had no accidents today either. That makes two days in a row. We've never had two good days in a row before. Those vanilla wafers sure got her attention. Do you know that little stinker walked over to her pee pad and stepped on it while watching me, she did her little circles on it but did not pee. Then she jumped off the pee pad and ran over dancing around for her vanilla wafer. I laughed at her and said "You didn't even pee, you can't fool Mommy" LOL

Every half hour tonight I would walk her to the pee pad and say "go Pee" and she would hop on, pee on command and hop off looking for that piece of vanilla wafer.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you crate them?? We tried several different approaches and I have to tell you that the Crate is our friend!! She knows that when she comes out of it, she immediately has to go out to the pee pad and GO....if she doesn't, she goes right back in and we start again in 15 minutes or so. It really only took her about a solid week to put 2 and 2 together!! And as Izzy has found out, food (treats) is a GREAT motivator!! If you haven't tried crate training, give it a try....it truly is wonderful and I have to admit that MY stress and frustration level went WAY down when we really started doing it ........

Izzy......this is Sisse Louise again....I tried the "fake out" on my Mom and Dad too!! The first few times they thought it was cute, and then I ended up back in that stupid crate again......oh, by the way, Mom got some of those WAY COOL vanilla wafers....thanks for the heads up on those. I'll do just about ANYTHING for those!! 

Sisse's Momma says "Another great potty day Izzy" Good Job!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh, Sisse loves the Vanilla Wafers too? How cute! Knock on wood, this is the fourth straight day with no accidents. I honestly think it was the vanilla wafter treats. Izzy has a gated community with a crate and pee pad in it, with about a hundred toys and her food/water. She is only in her gated community when the grandchildren are here or we go away. For the rest of the time she now has free reign of the house. Yesterday and today she has raced from other rooms back to where her pee pad is located. I break her vanilla wafers into about six pieces. 

Day FOUR, can you believe it. How are the other little ones doing?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Still no more accidents in the house!! Do we dare think we have this thing licked ??? Sis is now going to the door almost every time she has to wee....when she doesn't go to the door close enough together time wise, we ask her "Sisse want to potty"? She runs right to the back door!! She is all over the house pretty much now, but we STILL don't let her "wander". If we are in the family room, so is she.....we do gate the back hallway, way to many rooms for her to sneek off to.!!

Sisse says to Izzy, "














See, if we use those old pee pads they let us LOOSE!! Way cool Izzy!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds like everyone is doing so well! thats awesome! I might have to try those vanilla wafers too.

Phoebe has been doing very well since the end of last week. We had a bad middle of the week, but the vet thinks she was going through some kind of testing phase. Thankfully, that seems to be over and she had zero accidents yesterday. I also upped her treats. Instead of mixing them up, I reserved her best treat for potty ONLY and give her an even bigger piece when she goes now and that seems to make a difference. Even last night with company over, I was amazed that she went right over to her pad in the midst of all the chaos! yay.

good job guys!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeahhhhh Phoebe!!! They do amaze you don't they!! I certainly understand "food motivation", I was NOT good yesterday, I would do just about ANYTHING for my Daughter in laws fresh Raspberry Cobbler with REAL whip cream on it!!! LOL


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Today makes one week, hear that... 7 days accident free for Izzy. It's a miracle, it's a blessing, it's truly awesome, it's totally about the Nilla wafers!









I read in Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson that a dog won't do anything unless there's something in it for them. I think that up to this point there wasn't enough reason for Izzy to bother using the pee pads. She obviously knew where they were and what they were for but until the appearance of the Almighty Nilla Wafer, she had no real reason to bother. Now she associates using that pee pad as a means for getting that special treat.

Dare I think/hope she's housebroken yet?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 30 2005, 12:11 PM
> *I read in Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson that a dog won't do anything unless there's something in it for them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47449*


[/QUOTE]

My X husband was the same way.....









































































Yeah Izzy!! Way to go girl!!! Those Vanilla Wafers are like gold!! I am so thrilled to hear Izzy is doing so well!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

You are my hero Izzy's mom!







We still have accidents. There have been less and less, but still, out of the blue, she will just pee in front of my eyes. I am going to have to try the "Almighty". Since I upped the peanut butter and molassas treat dosage, she has been doing much better, so I know you are right about the bigger treat thing.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Izzy's Mom had the great treat of the century!! I cannot believe the motivation it gives Sis!! All I have to do now is get the box and she will do the following things in rapid succession without being asked......
Sit
"Up" (dance)
Down
Paw
and last but NOT LEAST, run out the doggie door and pee on the pee pad!!!!!

Vanilla Waffers are the "holy grail"


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey super-potty trainers! 
I have to say I am amazed at the dedication you are all putting forth with your efforts in potty training. Teddy is almost 9 months old, and honestly, he STILL has potty accidents.
Holliberry I know what you mean about sicko - Teddy was hiding his accident evidence by eating his poop - that is SO gross. He doesn't do it very often now, probably because he knows it's worse to get scolded for that than the actual accident. He was really bad at first - my mom had a neighborhood cat pottying in her backyard and Teddy would (SOMEHOW) manage to find it, and eat that too. Which totally freaked me out bc of diseases and stuff. He's fine, and isn't in the habit as badly. But honest to god, he will go outside (we let our dogs outside - pee pads they both refuse to use for some reason) and he'll go, but then he barks and gets really distracted. So either I need to stand outside over his shoulder and keep him moving, or bring him inside, bc the barking is sometimes too much and I don't want to upset the neighbors. Sometimes he'll go outside and stand in the same spot for 5 minutes. Then I bring him in, and he finds somewhere to go. Usually in the basement where Jimmy just put new flooring in!!








Anyway I read that some Maltese dogs are completely impossible to 100% potty train. Did anyone else read that? That would normally give me more of a reason to try harder. My mom watches teddy every day and he has never had ONE accident at her house! Hmmm...She recently got a bell that hangs on a belt and goes around the door knob. You might want to try that. Teddy would probably take it as a toy but her dog (Pepper) is doing fabulous. He paws at the bell when he has to potty.

Anyway, that's my potty 2 cents!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know where your puppies came from, but I have read that sometimes puppy mill puppies can be very very difficult to housebreak. They are born into filth to a momma dog who was never potty trained so she wasn't able to demonstrate proper behavior to them. On the other hand, people who get puppies from good breeders who keep them until 12 weeks often get a puppy that is nearly paper trained!

Usually not being housebroken is more a result of "owner failure" that the dog, though. Giving the dog too much freedom is usually the #1 reason he has accidents. If the spots aren't cleaned up well with an enzyme cleaner and sparyed with a deterent (vinegar and water is good), the puppy will be attracted back to the same spot.

Many people have had success with both puppies and adult rescues using the umbilical cord method - leashing the dog to yourself. It's more a matter of training yourself to be aware and consistent with the puppy that gets the results.

Housebreaking and training problems (Why Not to Buy A Pet Shop Puppy)

This puppy that you are buying from a pet store has most likely spent much of its life in a cage. Many pet store puppies have never seen carpet and may never have even seen grass or dirt. Due to the conditions that puppies are kept in at pet stores, they have been forced to eliminate in the same area that they sleep and eat. This goes against the dog's natural instinct, but your puppy has had no choice. This habit may make housebreaking your puppy much more difficult. A good breeder keeps the puppy area very clean and makes sure the puppy has a separate elimination area. It can be much more difficult to teach a pet store puppy these daily exercises than a puppy that has been brought up properly. Most pet store puppies' parents have not been selected for any reason other than they can produce puppies that sell as cute "purebreds" registered by the AKC.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I will say it again.....CRATE TRAINING IS THE BOMB (and Vanilla Waffers)!!!























I also read that some Maltese will NEVER be 100% trained, in fact I just read that through one of the links on this site yesterday, I will try and find it.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I got the nilla wafers but Phoebe has been doing perfect (3 days straight I think) on the double dose of molasses treats, that we've decided to save the wafers for when we switch to outside training when the weather finally breaks...

Anyway- bad news. I just got a call from bf that Phoebe POOed in her crate (!) and ate it (of course). Gawd- I hope its just one accident but jee that was our only hope from keeping her from eating her poo since she never pooed in there. She never peed in there until two weeks ago either but... how depressing is this. 

She did her normal business this am as always so I dont know what the deal is







I am beginning to feel like a failure. I hope at least everyone else can give me their good news. I'll get my feel good through you all.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Ahhhh, Phoebe!!!!! Take a deep breath Mom and exhale S-L-O-W-L-Y......do you feed her at set times?? I really found that when Sis was fed at the exact time everyday that we could "time" when the next poo would be. We just kept on her until she went. We never had the pottying in the crate problem though so we were lucky there. Please don't get frustrated. Pheobe is really so young right now. I have to laugh when I talk to people that say "Your the one that's potty trained, not the puppy". There is a lot to be said for that statement!! Like we visit the pee pad every 15 minutes for almost 18 hours a day!! Just recently she has started going to the back door to go out to the pad, but you better believe we don't let our guard down!! Could it be that the molasses is causing a "poo problem"?? Marj or JMM could you answer that ??? for me??


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 1 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Ahhhh, Phoebe!!!!!  Take a deep breath Mom and exhale S-L-O-W-L-Y......do you feed her at set times??  ---- Could it be that the molasses is causing a "poo problem"??  Marj or JMM could you answer that ??? for me??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes we feed her at the same times, and within 30 minutes she will go, which she did, as usual, this am before I left for work.









I would be happier if she went on my carpet! This one just boggles my mind because it is that one place I could trust that she wouldnt mess up









Good question about the molasses though. thanks and give a nilla to sisse from phoebe


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 1 2005, 12:42 PM
> *Good question about the molasses though.  thanks and give a nilla to sisse from phoebe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]























Excuse me, please hold the Nilla Waffer, did you see my post about what she weighed in at yesterday?? 6.4 lbs.......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, here we were thinking that potty training was behind us (pardon the pun)...then yesterday our beautiful little puppy pooped in the house. She has been so good about only going outside for poops and tinks, so we have been letting her have more "freedom" in the kitchen. She spends most of the day outside of her gazeebo (ex-pen) and was trustworthy. So I guess we're back to square one here. I'm going to try the Nila wafers. My kids love them too, so we always have a box. I think I only have the rainbow ones now, I guess those are ok to use? Or maybe not because I'm sure that the colors are not natural.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Poor Phoebe. I'm sure she's trying her best. I was wondering if the molasses is making the poop taste more sweet, gross huh, but there might be something to it. Something is making it attractive to her to eat but I've read that most puppies stop it when they get older. I remember when Izzy thought it was a tasty morsel and we gagged. It is a nasty habit but it's a reminder to us that they are, after all, dogs.

Izzy pooped on the floor Thursday ending her 8 day accident free streak. She hasn't had an accident since but we are back to 1 day accident free. Maybe next time she can go longer than 8 days. 

I think Sisse and Izzy are the same age. Sisse is up to 6.4 lbs? You know, sometimes I really wish Izzy was more sturdier, like Sisse is. Izzy weighs 3.0 lbs and many many times a day we send her zinging across the tile because she's underfoot and we bump her, sending her sliding. Poor little thing. 

I don't believe that maltese are incapable of being considered housebroken. They are too smart, too focused. They should be as capable as being housebroken as any dog can be, none will be 100% because of sickness, inability to get outside, etc.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Good point. Too bad about the poop on the floor.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Saltymalty







how old is your puppy? Phoebe is older than Sisse and Izzy and is the worst of the bunch, yay for me







I guess no matter how old or well trained there is always a chance for an accident. 

Actually I really think Phoebe is catching on since I upped the treats. I had only been giving her a piece of a treat, the same if she sat or rolled over. No biggie. Now that she really has an incentive, she has been doing great. She is even running to the pad- even though she is having that nasty bout with diahrrea. 

Next question will be- at what point to we start weaning them off the treats? I dont mean to jump the gun or jinx myself







I know its awhile off, but thats the goal, right?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't ya'll give up... it can be done. Kallie was the MOST stubborn dog alive with potty training. It took until she was a year old and now she totally trained. I think these babies are just slow to get it. Catcher has been about 90% trained for quite a while but he does have pee accidents from time to time..... He's 11 months old.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Except for the notorious "peeing on the laundry" incident...Brinkley hasn't had a pee accident in a LONG time and he is a tiny bit over a year. Now he does have an occasional poo "oops"- but many times he starts in the box and walks out of it.







I thought he was fairly easy to train myself.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aww izzy was doing so well! oh well you'll make it









lucy decided she didn't like pooping outside after her spay







however she's been accident free today, i think it was just temporary. hopefully.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 3 2005, 06:03 PM
> *Saltymalty
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Holliberry, my puppy is a smidge over 7 months old. She did very well today with no accidents. As a "gift" we took her to the chic doggie shop and bought some beautiful spring bows. We put in yellow bow with pink polka dots and silk rose. She wore it for about an hour before completely destroying it. The amazing part is that she can get the bow out without ruining the rubber band or her hair! I guess I'm going to buy a bag of grooming bows to keep her "pretty" until she learns not to pull them off. While I was there, the sales girl showed me a gorgeous black patent pleather Martini (PuchiBag)...one more to add to the list.

Do we ever have to wean them off the treats? I think as long as they are not over weight, treats can be part of a healthy diet. Or maybe you can eventually work a piece of kibble in as her treat.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> We put in yellow bow with pink polka dots and silk rose. She wore it for about an hour before completely destroying it.[/B]










I think they do this to remind us that they are dogs. No matter how I fancy up Izzy, she still acts as though she's a junk yard dog. I'm typing this as I sit here wearing Ugg slippers with the left one missing part of the toe. Not to name names or anything but I'm not the one with suede breath.

This is the end of day 3 accident free.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 3 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Do we ever have to wean them off the treats?  I think as long as they are not over weight, treats can be part of a healthy diet.  Or maybe you can eventually work a piece of kibble in as her treat.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48648*


[/QUOTE]

Ah- no I just meant wean them off the treats for every single time they potty







I think the idea is to eventually randomize the treat giving. I know I am looking at a waaaaaay long time to go though









7 months old and pretty much trained. There is hope for Miss Phoebe









Way to go Izzy- back on the wagon! 

Poor Phoebe. She had one poo accident all weekend and it was last night. I can't hold that against her because I know she cant be feeling all that well (you wouldnt know it at this moment seeing her mutilate her worm lifestages toy).


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What is up with our pup? Up until very recently, she's been a reliable pooper. She goes once in the am, and again in the pm. Both times prior to eating. The past week or so she has been weaned from any wet food...we give her 1/3 cup of dry kibble a day (split between am and pm) and she gets treats throughout the day. She gets about 8-10 kibble sized treats. For the past three days, she has not finished her am feeding and has started to poop again around 11:30am, for a three poop a day total. I have noticed that this poop always follows a lengthy "free play" time out of the gazeebo. She will not poop in there. To make matters worse today, she had a dangler....a piece of poop stuck in her hair. I couldn't bathe her because I had just given her flea meds (Frontline Plus) yesterday! So half a pack of Huggies later, she's now cleaned off and napping in her cabana. Sorry that this post is more of a vent than a request for advice....I really thought about sending her "off to the farm" today.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no







well glad to have you on board the potty thread none the less









The part you mention about pooping *before* eating. I've noticed this with Phoebe too. Its strange. Everyone says they should go within 30-45 minutes after eating, but lately she has been going first and then eating. I think that started because of a schedule change at home. As much as you try to keep them on the same schedule, sometimes it just ain't happenin.

1/3 cup of kibble - how big is she (I'm sorry I dont know your puppy's name)? That is about what we feed Phoebe, and she is just over 3lbs. I still mix it with some canned merrick food. Its like real chunks of chicken and stuff so I like to call it my "home cooking". Maybe the switch for you has changed her potty timing?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 6 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Oh no
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Valletta (our pup) weighs just shy of 4lbs. She has weighed that since her spay last month. As for the amount of food, if I put down more, she doesn't eat it. But lately, she doesn't even finish 1/3 cup. Her growth has definitely slowed down this past month, but her pooping hasn't! I know that it is a good sign of a healthy animal, but I still worry that maybe she isn't eating enough. BTW, she really doesn't miss the wet food in with her kibble one bit. I think she prefers the dry to the wet. I would think that taking out more moisture from her diet would decrease the number of poops in a day, but the opposite seems to have happened. I'll see if she poops this afternoon. Also, she has always been a before she eats pooper. I like it better that way...only one trip outside, not two.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I have the oppisite problem but this seems to be a good spot to put it. Tunder only pee's 2 or 3 times a day. I can take him out as often as I want and he just won't go. He isn't having accidents hasn't had one yet. But like last night.. he pee'd about 4:30 ish and didn't go again til I drug his butt out of bed at 7am. I am positive no accidents not even when I leave him in the kitchen to go to work. When I am home he has free run but chooses to lay at my feet or follow me. He isn't really a high energy type of guy. I know he is eating and drinking just want to make sure he isn't doing harm holding it so long. But I swear I spent more time in the front yard last night than I did inside and the dog wouldn't pee. By 11pm I was out in my robe and a towel on my head didn't care who saw. Sigh I think I am becoming the crazy lady from the city since moving to the suburbs.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

hmmm that does sound odd. Are you sure he isnt going anywhere else that you arent catching? He does have water out at all times too, right? 

The reason I am asking is because I did not know this but Phoebe had been running into my bathroom and I'd immediately follow and bring her back to me. Little did I know that she was actually peeing in there in the time it took me to walk a few steps to get her. I noticed spots on the bottom of the rug when I was going to wash it and was floored that she had been doing this! It was brand new










Saltymalty- I think Phoebe likes her dry food too compared to certain mixes I come up with. I also agree that the poo schedule is better. I just dont understand how it works. What goes in must come out







I guess the question is then, when?







we are down from 4 to 3 poos a day and she is 5 months old. maybe if the growing is slowing she is using less of that food so the number of times is staying the same?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 6 2005, 12:06 PM
> *Ok I have the oppisite problem but this seems to be a good spot to put it.  Tunder only pee's 2 or 3 times a day.  I can take him out as often as I want and he just won't go.  He isn't having accidents hasn't had one yet.  But like last night.. he pee'd about 4:30 ish and didn't go again til I drug his butt out of bed at 7am.  I am positive no accidents not even when I leave him in the kitchen to go to work.  When I am home he has free run but chooses to lay at my feet or follow me.  He isn't really a high energy type of guy.  I know he is eating and drinking just want to make sure he isn't doing harm holding it so long.  But I swear I spent more time in the front yard last night than I did inside and the dog wouldn't pee.  By 11pm I was out in my robe and a towel on my head didn't care who saw.  Sigh I think I am becoming the crazy lady from the city since moving to the suburbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49726*


[/QUOTE]

I think as they get older, they will pee less! How old is Thunder? Miko has held it in for over 14-16 hours before and not because he has to (he is paper trained), but because he wants to!! Miko is almost 2 yrs old and on average day he only pees 3 may be 4 times but lots of days he only pees twice or so.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 6 2005, 02:12 PM
> *hmmm that does sound odd.    Are you sure he isnt going anywhere else that you arent catching?  He does have water out at all times too, right?
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I did not know this but Phoebe had been running into my bathroom and I'd immediately follow and bring her back to me.  Little did I know that she was actually peeing in there in the time it took me to walk a few steps to get her.  I noticed spots on the bottom of the rug when I was going to wash it and was floored that she had been doing this!  It was brand new
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Yep I am positive he isn't peeing anywhere else. I am such a freak I have been checking under his belly for umm shall we say signs of accidents. He does have water at all times. He was on a different kind of schedule w/ Tammy. Because she gets up at 4am he is used to holding it from 6:30 pm to 4 am. Then he would go out at 11am and again at 4 30 pm. And he has been on that schedule, so I guess he isn't off that is 3 times a day. I don't know he is a goofy boy. But he doesn't run anywhere away from you. He is ALWAYS within 2 ft of me no matter if i am sitting or mobile


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Well you might just be lucky and it is his schedule! That would be nice







I swear mine can hold it for hours on end if I am not around but the minute I walk in the door in the evening the flood gates open and its pee after pee after pee!

As a matter of fact, last night we had a bed accident. I AM SO STUPID. She just pottied so she was free to get on the bed. Well, she was looking towards the edge like she had to go, and I'm like no way, she just pee'd she can wait a few minutes until my nails dried a little. Not a few seconds later she squatted on the bed!!!! There is no rhyme or reason sometimes. Totally my fault. she gave me the signal









Other than that we are doing very well at 5 mos so I cant complain too much.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

This is the weekly check-in,,,,,,,how is Phoebe and Izzy doing and Valletta?? Sisse is better the last few days here (as long as we keep the mirror covered), back to her old self going in and out the doggie door to the outside pee pads. Due to her, ahem....size increase, we have taken away the Nilla's







she is NOT happy with us.....Hope you all are doing good!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> how is Phoebe and Izzy doing and Valletta??[/B]


cough and lucy.

haha, only kidding. 

glad sisse's doing well


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta is doing ok...she started to do the circle dance inside, but we caught her in time. I took her outside and nothing for 10 minutes. So back inside to the cabana for 10 minutes. I took her outside again and we had success! So she got a piece of a Nila wafer which she spit out. I guess she's not a Nila Girl. Instead, I gave her a dab of cream cheese about the size of a pea. She went absolutely nuts for it. I think that's our Nila wafer! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is doing awesomely. Well, we had another 2am in the bed two nights ago







I am a glutton for punishment I'll tell ya. BUT on the positive side, she gave a little woof early this morning so that I would let her off of the bed and she went right to the pad for a number two poo!









Other than that, all other times of the day she finds the nearest pad with no trouble, and no more in the crate lately. She loves the bigger treats. Sad about valetta and the nillas







I hope I dont run into that. I am really counting on them when I need it!

Lucy back to normal since the spay???


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

funny about valletta and the cottage cheese.. we'll have to try that being as lucy also spit out the nilla wafer









lucy's finally back to normal after the spay, i honestly think she was making it as big of a deal as possible cuz she'd be running around wildly and i'd walk into the room and she'd look at me and limp a little









yay for phoebe woofing







i'm soo proud of lucy when she does that.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I wish I could proudly proclaim Izzy's success, however due to a recent find, I can not.

We have a guest room that I rarely go into except to vacuum but the door is always open. There is a child's bed that is a few inches off the floor. I went in the room yesterday to open the air conditioning vents and when I turned around I noticed about 4 or 5 messes on the bed.  Some were very dried out and had obviously been there for awhile, others were ... shall we say.. fresher.

I have no idea when the little sneak did them so she's back on watch and back to Day one no accidents. Just when I think we've mastered it...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We have had a great couple of days, so it's back to limited freedom. Too bad about the "accidents" in the guest room! BTW, we use cream cheese...not cottage cheese. I wonder if she would like cottage cheese...I might give that a try too.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

#$^*%#^@#%!! IZZY!!! noooo! Both of you









Phoebe had been doing that on my bathroom rug for I dont know how long. I now gate off the entire south wing (hallway to bedrooms) with a baby gate. 

Today we left her for a couple of hours and both of us stupidly forgot to put her "away". We were doing yard work so we were in and out so much that she wasnt really alone long but she got her little tummy ache back it seems because we found an accident which was not pretty in the least. 

what a bummer for you guys







you were doing so well. I'm confident its just a minor setback


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't want to jynx our success, but I have to brag that we had a very busy weekend with an out of town guest visiting...my brother...and no accidents!!! I thought for certain that, given the amount of activity in the house, she would have one. So far so good today...she's napping right now.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Well this is the first day I feel we could even talk about the pee poo accidents because we had a lot BUT yesterday I did what someone suggested and started giving Summer a Honey nut cheero when she went on her pad IT WORKS







She was even going poo next to the pad the other day for some reason and this got her back on it .. So thanks for the tip... She loves the cheero's using as treat for comands too she would just look at me when I told her to come now she races up ready for her treat.. 

Progress as of 8am this mornig
0 pee
0 poo


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

I am sorry everyone but I have to skite bout Keeko. LOL
4 months 1 week old and he hasnt had an accident for over 2 weeks now.
Everything become so much easier when we taught him to be food orientated, altho that in itself can be a pain. I cant even sneak something for me without 2 little faces watching. hehe. Now to teach him to use the catdoor is the next goal because we are into autumm now and its starting to get colder in the evenings and it would be nice to shut the door earlier. He will go sit at the door if he needs to go out but if we aren't in the other room we wouldnt know because he doesnt bark yet.The bell idea sounds good but I could see them using it as a tug toy.









Oh but dont get me wrong, I love the fact he doesnt bark yet, Making the most of each day... cause I know it will come.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@Apr 12 2005, 12:43 PM
> *I am sorry everyone but I have to skite bout Keeko. LOL
> 4 months 1 week old and he hasnt had an accident for over 2 weeks now.
> Everything become so much easier when we taught him to be food orientated, altho that in itself can be a pain. I cant even sneak something for me without 2 little faces watching. hehe. Now to teach him to use the catdoor is the next goal because we are into autumm now and its starting to get colder in the evenings and it would be nice to shut the door earlier. He will go sit at the door if he needs to go out but if we aren't in the other room we wouldnt know because he doesnt bark yet.The bell idea sounds good but I could see them using it as a tug toy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm so jealous 
Summer had today
1pee
2poo







my fault again


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh no. Poor Summer. At least you know she can do it. Keep up with the treats, be consistent. Izzy has had no accidents today at all. We went away and even though I tried to get her to pee at strange locations, she held it. We got home and she ran for her pee pad and soaked almost the whole thing.

Each day is another new day. 

Today:
0 pee
0 poop


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think things are back to "normal" around here...we've been one week with no accidents! I know that there are no hidden ones either, because she's been in the gazeebo (ex pen). I've been taking her outside for her play times because the weather has been absolutely beautiful around here. It's still too cool to go down to the beach, but it is warm enough to put on her long line leash and let her go wild chasing birds, leaves and whatever else falls into the yard. I've already begun to weed the garden...my husband plants and I pull the weeds. Unfortunately, I've discovered that the dog cannot help me as she loves to eat the pansies and viola flowers! She won't touch my tulips, daphodiles or hyacinths, thank goodness.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

How much does Izzy weigh? She looks like such a teeny tiny lil thing she is adorable.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes definately bigger treats work better...

Everyone is looking good around here! Miss Phoebe though, needs a









She has been doing so well but the other night during the night, I let her down to pee as usual when I got up to go. Fine. A few minutes after we settled in, I smelled poo. Yes, she was having a snack.

(did we get the barf smilie yet?)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

just thought i'd keep this thread alive for any new puppy owners/members..

LUCY IS 99% POTTY TRAINED!!! 









i cant remember the last time she had an accident.

of course, after i say that she'll probably go pee in my room or something..

anyways, how are all the little ones?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Lucy!!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Way to go Lucy!!









Phoebe is doing great. I cant remember the last time she had an accident. I did find out though that she does not like to use the pad twice! Sometimes in the morning she will go twice in a row. The other day I hadnt had a chance to pick it up and she went 5 inches off the side of it the second time. Close enough to not count as an accident









Izzy is on vacation but where are the rest of you potty trainers?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse has been 100% since the














bad groomer














incident. Even after being with the puppy sitter for 5 days, she came home and went right out the doggie door!! Way to go Lucy and Phoebe!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

yay SISSE!!! We were wondering where you were. Phoebe must have missed the post that said you were going away too










Welcome back and







Sisse!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Aaaawwww, nice to be missed by someone !! LOL,,,








Joe said Sis was wandering around looking for Diva, her puppy playmate today, he said "I guess I'm not that exciting anymore to her".....poor guy!!


----------

